# Terminator Tank



## DC (Oct 11, 2018)

Autonomous combat. There’s an new robot as well that’s human like and carries its own power supply.
‘Terminator’ tanks with ‘invisibility’ cloaking will fight future wars


----------



## Cookie_ (Oct 11, 2018)

Semi-autonomous is good. As long as it at least takes a human to confirm fire, it's cool with me. 

Is there any recent video of that "invisible" adaptiv armor? All I can find are BAE promo videos from like 7 years ago.


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 11, 2018)

Just saying.....


----------



## Board and Seize (Oct 12, 2018)

I came to say I want to see Ripsaw automated... found out they're already doing it.


----------



## Kakashi66223 (Oct 12, 2018)

This is such a great idea. Coming to you in 2021.



> Now factor in this – these vehicles fire weapons powerful enough to destroy enemy aircraft, obliterate enemy tanks and level cities if necessary. The military machines could conduct entire battles while soldiers remotely control them safe from the hazards of battle at a great distance away.
> 
> Sounds wildly farfetched, right? Robot tanks conducting battles, invisible to the enemy, with armor that reacts to incoming fire – driven remotely by soldiers safely within bases on home soil.



Reminds me of, Ghost in the Shell: Stand-alone Complex, S01e02; Testation. Didn't link because the whole episode is copyright.

Camouflage is Sci-fi fact if it becomes reality. This article says it's in the works, camo will probably be like "thermoptic camo* " from Ghost in the Shell too, sounds like it will allow it to mimic a rock, a car, virtually any object to hid from the enemy.

The article says it will have a human remote driver.  From how it read the Fire will be independent from driving so im guessing this will be like a first-person team based game with aimbots for the driver.

*Edit: confused Halo active camo with GITS thermoptic camo


----------

